# Exo-Terra 24x18x18 redux (pic heavy)



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, my name is nick and I've recently gotten into terrarium/vivarium/paludarium design. I have an already working terrarium that I am looking to redo with a new stone waterfall, 2 walled rainforest theme with more vines/ladders/branches. I learned the hard way about making false bottoms (having one with leaks) and have found the time now to completely renovate.

The pictures are attached-- Next update will be of what it looks like now during the remodeling, and future posts of the remodeling process-- Thank you and i hope i get some good advice down the line. Right now im looking for some good ideas on what my waterfall area should look like-- getting rock today!!


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

I like your finished one; it is just wanting for plants.
What do your rocks look like?


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought some lace rock, which I think will go very well with the waterfall. Lots of texture. I also have some feather rock, it's like pumice, not sure if I will use it because it seems sharp. Might throw that in my aquarium. More pics tomorrow of the new rocks and ideas I'm throwing around. One of the main things I want to focus on is more plants like you said. More pics soon, still very new to the site.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the look that lace rock gives. Its porous and looks aged and natural. It can get heavy though so keep that in mind if you need to move the tank ever. More plants like you said. You are well on your way to a great viv. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, actually thats why i initially bought the lace rock, it looks amazing. I did think about weight, and i actually have pieces that are more flat, so weight isnt a problem. Pics will reveal when i get home from work. Thanks!!! stay tuned...


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is an update with what i get to work with. You can see the types of lace rock i have, lots of texture and good coloration. They are at most 3 inches tall, so should work great for the vertical part of my waterfall. 








By nschmitz06 at 2011-02-25

Another picture has the dark black obsidian that i collected and pumice like feather rock. I will prolly break these two up, maybe use the feather rock as a filter on the way into my external canister filter. 








By nschmitz06 at 2011-02-25

You can see in the actual exo terra the area i carved out on the right side which is the side for my waterfall. Still looking to see how i want to plan my false bottom/pool area/ River possibly?








By nschmitz06 at 2011-02-25

Then i have some of my monkey ladders/vines i will be working as well!!!








By nschmitz06 at 2011-02-25

Soon ill post my false bottom layouts--- Thank you for the posts


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

UPDATES-----

Started working on the false bottom, didn't want to pay $11 for the plastic in store, so I got creative with some old shelf organizers!









By nschmitz06 at 2011-02-28

Here are some of the tools I used, stainless steel wire and some locking pliers








By nschmitz06 at 2011-02-28

Twisting the connectors








By nschmitz06 at 2011-02-28

Here you can see the black silicone I've applied to cover up the walls, and a general idea of my false bottom placement. (just need to install some screening quick and also some GS to hold in place.









By nschmitz06 at 2011-02-28









By nschmitz06 at 2011-02-28

Let me know of anything you see as problematic, or any questions/recommendations! Thank you-- New updates Tuesday afternoon stay tuned!


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the part I like best about this so far is that you worked in a barrier to your false bottom. Will be keeping an eye on this


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

It might be a little hard to see now but I will be eventually using two different layers on my false bottom. First the bottom most will only be the plastic supports and then a first layer of mesh. This should keep good water flow and circulation. The second which will be held in by those top spikes you see will be filled with LECA and then another screen meshing. Finally on top will be leaf litter and peatmoss spaghnam/ potting soil. ( making sure to not have those white fertilizer particles in the soil) as I have beard it is bad. I think when I start to fill in with GS my ideas will be easier to see. Also, I have a giant branch that I will be trying to fit in. I'll post pics of possible layouts!! Thanks for the enthusiasm and more to come !!


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some pics of my base being fortified finally!!! With screening in and also a small layer of Pond GS around the back to secure it in place. 









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-01









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-01

The next thing i want to do is figure out how i'm going to wall the cliff area on the left where it will be open water/fish or crab area. Maybe GS, but i want the water to have good flow out from under the false bottom. Any recommendations? Thanks--


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Today I added some more foam and put in my stone/waterfall placement. Later tonight I'll cut out excess foam. What would you think if I put a piece of wood on the left side wall or among the rocks? LMK Thanks--









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-03









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-03


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Are you sure your Exo is 24 inches long? Doesn't look like mine. Just wondering.


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry, 18 deep 18 wide 24" tall** ill have to rename it


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL I wondered if my prescription had randomly changed overnight. 

Looks great so far.


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some quick updates nothing to big. Waiting on my cocobark to dry so I can start to put on the final coat of background.

Picture of the plant pots. I have 1/4" drainage tubes running down the pots to my false bottom. That is why there is a trench filled with GS leaving the larger pot. 








By null at 2011-03-10

Drying my coco fiber under my pool table lights








By null at 2011-03-10

A pulled back look at my progress so far








By null at 2011-03-10

This is a piece of corkbark that i installed to cover up where my pump/external canister filter intake will be. Easy access will be covered with plexiglass. Also the screening you see is used to prevent gravel from making its way under the bark. (i raised the bark up 1/4" for good water flow. I will also put in a few more drainage holes in the foam)








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-11

I got some good ideas from Grim, and a few other uses. Will be making some glow in the dark mushrooms/fauna maybe even some blue colored rocks down in my water area. Of course I will be sealing this so that it is completely none toxic to my plants/animals. Here is the paint I received. the red glows for 30 mins, the rest glow for 6+ hours bright*tested*








By null at 2011-03-10


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Some more updates today, I am covering up the area where the water will be spilling down. Also get an idea for how much silicone I put down. (if you dont put enough it wont "bind" with the coco husk background)

I used thick latex gloves to spread the silicone around with. I found that it was much easier to fill in gaps and holes with my own finger than trying to use a brush. (it also kept less silicone from being wasted)








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-13

Here is it all covered up with coco ( i made a bad mistake by attaching the coco while it was still wet. This prevented it from binding with the silicone very well. For all further coco coverings I will be patient while it dries completely) 








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-13

You can see the black silicone on the left is where i applied the wet coco
Here is the LEFT side (wet)








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-13

You can see how much more kept on the background when dry. (i used a brush and then vacuum to clean up extra coco)
Here is the RIGHT side (dry)








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-13

Also another fun piece I want to add, this is the type of shelf mushrooms that I hope to add, made of clay and painted of course








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-13

Also this is my moss mix. Currently Sphagnum moss from New Zealand, and Exo-Terra forest moss. Will be siliconing this to the back in certain spots and might use with my peat moss potting soil mix for the substrate.








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-13

More comments and questions are appreciated!!! Thank you for looking--


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

More updates on the terrarium. I have now finished my layer of coco over the entire terrarium and have started to plan my vines and moss layout. Also I need to go out and get some piping for my external filter/waterfall that I will be installing as my next major step to completion.

I have a much heavier silt protector on my false bottom now. Even though this will hold back all the particles, it allows water to move through it very well.








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-15

Here is my background as a finished product








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-15

A new left side window "island" that will be holding an orchid already mounted on a piece of corkwood.








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-15

And here are some vines made out of old power cords I dont use. Trying to add as much scenery as I can without overloading the box.








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-15

Updates this weekend on my waterfall and then soon I will be aquascaping my pond/river area! Thank you--


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

The tank is going to look awesome!!! The plants will really give the tank its beauty!!!!


----------



## pamnsam94 (Jun 24, 2008)

I love looking at pics. Always gives me new ideas for my next build.


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love pics too! I've noticed that the threads I got the most help/interest from were ones with a ton of pictures. I've been trying to capture as much as I can from my project so that I get the best feedback, and also help fellow terrarium hobbyists!


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Today I am beginning the under water pond area. I will be using styrofoam/GS with a drylok covering. Pictures later this weekend--


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is the assembly and then finished structures of my pond wall. I used a rough cylindrical file to add texture to the styrofoam and silicone to connect them. Tomorrow I will begin making them fit since the pond area is curved on one side and the blocks are straight.









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-17

front and side views of walls








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-17


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks really nice


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is my wall finished, just need to drylok it thursday and get some paint on it!!!

Empty false bottom wall








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-22

First second of the pond area








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-22

Here you can see how the second piece fits in like a puzzle (if I used only one piece I couldn't get it back out from my terrarium for drylok and paint)








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-22

Pieces together








By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-22


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

***UPDATES***

I have made much more progress now that I picked up some drylok and also my external filter parts!

Today I started the base and second coat for my underwater wall. I also ran all my piping (PVC) and waterfall construction. I went to Home Depot for some piping, and I found what looks like a wall of sprinkler system piping. I'm not sure what it was but for $1.78 for 6' of 1/2" pvc i was sold. I put all this together with 1/2" ID 5/8" OD flex tubing and hooked it up to my pump.









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-26
I started my base coat of reddish drylok on my underwater wall structure.









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-26
Here the two pieces are drying. 









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-26
My eheim ecco 2213 external filter









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-26
Here is the piping I used-- Sharkbite PEX PVC piping 









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-26
The intake, this will have a green ehiem prefilter on it also a piece of foam for small particle blockage









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-26
Here is a picture of the top with the eheim connections. On the right I test how many small tube holes I drilled into the waterfall manifold pipe to get the right flow and also what areas of the rock it drips down the easiest









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-26
Here is the water moving down all my lace rock









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-26
More testing of my waterfall. I decided that 4 holes worked the best and will later remove the taping and seal with all silicone.









By nschmitz06 at 2011-03-26
Another close up view of my waterfall area. This time I have a piece of extra acrylic over the top of it. This will be covered with silicone and moss which will create an easy access removable panel to the waterfall.

Last time I built my structure it was not easy to repair sections, but with everything hidden under easy access panels I will keep my animals safe and also be able to remove/replace parts without having to take apart the whole terrarium. Hopefully get some new updates soon!!! Thanks for reading---


----------



## coraltastic (Mar 22, 2011)

looking sweet.


----------



## Fishboyfromohio (Sep 25, 2010)

Like that waterfall


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

So after all that work with the foam drylok combo I ended up tossing it all out and going for a new method. For this I used drylok mixed with sand (to make it thicker and add texture) as a mortar between more lace rocks that I bought. The Lace rock was siliconed to the wall of my false bottom and and then later the areas between rocks I poured my drylok mix. Looks much more natural and was much easier!!!. Plus i sprinkled more of my caribsea sand mix (eventually will be the water pond flooring) onto the walls to make the colors blend better! 

Here is the base of my waterfall/stream function that will allow water to move towards the pond. (more caribsea sand mix )









By nschmitz06 at 2011-04-05

I finished covering the easy access lid for my waterfall so that it blends in (still need to work on finding a water diffuser so that the water coming out of the tubes moves down the rock) 









By nschmitz06 at 2011-04-05

Here is the finished underwater wall covering 









By nschmitz06 at 2011-04-05

A picture of my external pump filter intake connection









By nschmitz06 at 2011-04-05

I should have some more pictures and updates coming soon!!! Can't wait to start putting in my substrate finally and then plants!!! Let me know what you think of that drylok mix for my underwater area---  Thank you


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice look forward to see more pics


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

*** Updates ***

I have finished my underwater wall/ false bottom separation wall and have filled in the soon to be land masses with my LECA and an additional layer of silt protector. 


Here is where my LECA was distributed around evenly








By nschmitz06 at 2011-04-12

Next the second silt protector layer








By nschmitz06 at 2011-04-12

From this next picture you can see that my final layer is the same height as my wall structure. I want to make a levy around the edge so that when i put in about an inch of my soil/abg mix it wont just pour over into my water features. The rive/waterfall area is about 1" higher than the silt protector layer so this wont be affected.








By nschmitz06 at 2011-04-12

If anyone has a good idea of what I should use to make this *levy* i greatly appreciate it. For now im thinking of maybe just using more GS and silicone-- Thanks!!!


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

is anything happening, we NEED an update


----------



## Dusted Fly (Apr 24, 2011)

nschmitz06 said:


> *** Updates ***
> If anyone has a good idea of what I should use to make this *levy* i greatly appreciate it. For now im thinking of maybe just using more GS and silicone-- Thanks!!!


Use less LECA around the water area? Great looking tank by the way. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

I will post an update today when I get home. I've been so busy lately and haven't had as much time as i would like to finish this thing! But I'm quite close now, just finishing up some final waterflow issues. and then its time to put my plants in it! Thanks for your patience!!!!!


----------



## moose12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow....incredible ideas with great attention to detail....i use the exo-terras quite alot so very helpful...


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some updated pics...


The red line indicates where the water level will be








By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-13

A side view of the wall that intersects my water and land area








By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-13

This is a little bit farther back of my substrate/river path








By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-13

Still lots of work to do.... And i might redo the pump area which will take another week.


----------



## bj_sweeten (May 20, 2011)

hmmm... I have an 18x18x24 exoterra that may look like this soon thank you for all of the great ideas and pictures


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just made a huge change 1 days ago on this. Under the waterfall area where my river is, there was way to much splash going on and it was flooding my substrate. (i used weed guard to hold substrate above the false bottom which does not drain fast) so i tore the entire bottom up and am in the middle of redesigning my false bottom and water area. This weekend ill post some pics of my new layout. The sides and tops with branches and waterfall area has not changed. .... So i warn those using weed guard, if you have any kind of constant leakage over those areas they will fill up with water quickly without drain slots or something of that sort.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

nschmitz06 said:


> I just made a huge change 1 days ago on this. Under the waterfall area where my river is, there was way to much splash going on and it was flooding my substrate. (i used weed guard to hold substrate above the false bottom which does not drain fast) so i tore the entire bottom up and am in the middle of redesigning my false bottom and water area. This weekend ill post some pics of my new layout. The sides and tops with branches and waterfall area has not changed. .... So i warn those using weed guard, if you have any kind of constant leakage over those areas they will fill up with water quickly without drain slots or something of that sort.


Nice build thread, and thanks for some ideas for my new exo. 

and yeah I learned about the weedblock when I did my 40B vert that had a waterfall also.. needless to say it's now a pretty decoration. I think in the near future it will be tore up also for the exact same reason.


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

So here is an update of the last weeks work (really busy so its not much).

As I said in my last post I tore out the entire bottom to rework my false bottom and water pond.

Here you can see the bottom area missing, as well as some of the right side that I decided to cut back to allow for more viewing area.








By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-27

Here I am adding some side supports the the FB and attaching the screen with small zip ties








By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-27

Very important reinforcement pipes to hold up the center of the FB








By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-27

Here I have finished my FB and have created a sloping side area that will allow frog access as well as the water from my drip/waterfall








By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-27









By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-27

I started to form cork as a border to hold back my substrate








By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-27

Here it is with coco fibers








By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-27

I used a double edged razor with tape and cardboard over one edge to shape my great stuff. I found it very useful because these blades are flexible and it is easy to make the curves in the GS that you want









By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-27









By nschmitz06 at 2011-06-27

* ** NOTE IF YOU BEND IT TOO MUCH IT COULD SNAP AND HURT YOU!!! THESE ARE VERY SHARP***

Thats it for now!! More comments and questions are appreciated!!! Thank you--


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

I finished my removable false bottom tray!! here are two pics of it.. now to just finish up my waterfall area and test. Then the fun with planting and designing my water pond!!!!









By nschmitz06 at 2011-07-08









By nschmitz06 at 2011-07-08


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Great job!~!!!!, thanks for sharing those pics, I might try to use the same concept for the false bottom I building in a 30 gallon that I just got.

thanks


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

HUGE UPDATES!!!!!

I'm excited, its taking incredibly long because of work and other things but I finally have it in place with the plumbing all tested and running and also planted with my orchids!!!

My orchids consist of--

Tolumnia Pink Panther--2 kinda three because of a splitting
Burana Beauty -- 1
unknown variety (twinkle sunlight)
various other miniatures that have been growing for a year now

Soon I will be putting in a shipment for bromeliads and a few tillandsia's also I'm starting up my Irish moss Pearlwort for some green coverings.

Here are my pics--

Self AGB mix, but later i will add orchid barks. Not sure if this would work better but i added premium aquarium charcoal into the mix from fluvel. LMK if this doesnt sound good!!








By nschmitz06 at 2011-07-14

my covering to keep my AGB from going thru my screening








By nschmitz06 at 2011-07-14


Various angles of my vivarium








By nschmitz06 at 2011-07-14








By nschmitz06 at 2011-07-14








By nschmitz06 at 2011-07-14

On this piece i designed the cork that the orchid is attached to to fit perfectly into the background for easy access 








By nschmitz06 at 2011-07-14

Right now I'm using my old aquarium lighting and one 13w CFL. After I get my glass top for it I will be using 2 or 3 26 watt CFL's. It should be plenty of light for the plants but in the understory I have lots of shade area's for the froggers








By nschmitz06 at 2011-07-14

Here is a bad quality video I uploaded to Youtube from my iPhone. It locked my video layout so you miss alot of details, but its pretty decent to get an idea off of. 






Thanks for looking and any questions/comments are appreciated!! I'm always looking for a better way, or the correct one.


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

My broms and some other plants from black jungle came in so I have these all planted now. Here are some updated pictures--









By nschmitz06 at 2011-08-06









By nschmitz06 at 2011-08-06









By nschmitz06 at 2011-08-06









By nschmitz06 at 2011-08-06

Soon I will be replacing my own substrate with a vender ABG mix and some leaf litter on top.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice to see this finally getting finished....its been a while since you began.
Can't wait to see it finished.
You made a good decision to get the ABG mix
Looking good


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

The terrarium is finished and awaits a mistking system this fall . I will take more photographs, as I have added a few things here and there, and will update this weekend for you all!

Thanks for your comments and help--


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

nschmitz06 said:


> I used a double edged razor with tape and cardboard over one edge to shape my great stuff.


Thanks for the idea! I was sharpening spoons to cut GS in the manner I need to. Double edged razor will do it much better, thanks!


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some updated pics with all my plants in and about a months worth of misting/growing/isopod seeding 

Front on shot








By nschmitz06 at 2011-10-07

This is the bottom floor








By nschmitz06 at 2011-10-07

A view from the front down to the back wall








By nschmitz06 at 2011-10-07

Small water area. I decided to remove most of the "pond" in favor of rocks and more sand to make a little pool. I was very afraid of drowning frogs and actually I like it more now because it looks alot more natural then before.








By nschmitz06 at 2011-10-07

Pond level shot so you can see the height difference and how much water it contains.








By nschmitz06 at 2011-10-07

This is the new surreal vine installed. It moves vertically from the pond area to the side "floating island"








By nschmitz06 at 2011-10-07

Diagonal shot from top right to back left








By nschmitz06 at 2011-10-07



Hope you all enjoy the updates!!!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nicely done. I love the contouring of landscape. Watch the broms near the bottom. They tend to rot out over a period of time due to too much water/wetness. When are the little guys coming?


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

I will probably get some froggers this spring. I want the plants to go thru winter this year just so I have an idea of temps/humidity. That way I will be a master of this tank when i get them  Thanks for looking! and I'll watch out for the lower broms.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How did I miss this build thread? Thanks for all the great ideas. Love it!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

everything looks good
where can I buy that S shaped wood?
I would love some of that for my leuc tank


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

The "s" shaped curvy wood is commonly called monkey ladders. You can find it at most of the vendor sites like Josh's Frogs. I bought mine from Black Jungle. It was very cheap for a 2 or 3 foot section.


----------

